# Rca Ant3900



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the RCA ANT3900? I tried an antenna in my attic, but my attic space is too small (couldn't really fit it good). I can't mount a big antenna on my roof. I am only about 20 miles from the transmitter.


----------

